
The Washington Post Starts Blocking Ad Blockers - gnicholas
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/use-an-ad-blocker-the-washington-post-is-now-probably-blocking-you/
======
georgebarnett
I don't think this is unexpected. Switching revenues streams is hard and takes
time, so the question to me is if this is temporary, while they figure out a
new model, or if it's a permanent thing. If it's the latter case, I would
expect an arms race which isn't going to be good for anybody.

As an aside, I would love to know what this does to their bounce rate (which
is surely why they're testing it). Maybe they'll decide they don't want those
customers anyway, in which case I would expect they go back to ignoring ad
blockers.

~~~
emp_zealoth
Well, it just went up by one. Their writing is really poor quality - as a
person from outside of usa I kind of associated WashPost or NYT with the
pinnacle of journalism. Boy, was I wrong, when i started reading HN few years
back, when I was ~20 i quickly started to think of those as trashy
sensationalist junk. I was SHOCKED how bad it can be.

Heavily biased, always spinning a one sided story, poorly researched,
ommission galore. Would visit an article every now and then, just to see what
caused hundreds of HN comments, but less and less.

Oh well, freedom!

~~~
DanBC
I'd be interested to know what you think are good sources?

While they have bias it's obvious and predictable, and thus you can ignore it.

They're very much better than most UK newspapers, which are the worst kind of
scum.

------
doctorshady
Seems like kind of a ham-fisted solution. If it's final, their loss, I guess.
I expect to see a lot more archive links on news aggregating sites.

------
lightlyused
Easily bypassed. Just filter the css of the overlay.

